# Helmut hat Geburtstag



## Paule (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!

:sm24::sm24:


----------



## crash (31 Oktober 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Question_mark (31 Oktober 2009)

*Glückwünsche in das schöne OWL*

Hallo Helmut,

meinen herzlichen Glühstrumpf nach OWL, von mir die besten Glückwünsche zu Deinem neuen Lebensjahr und natürlich mit den besten Wünschen für Deine Gesundheit und Deine Familie.
Und auf dass wir beide noch so manches Glas Bier leertrinken können ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MW (31 Oktober 2009)

Dem Helmut alles erdenklich gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Ralle (31 Oktober 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!
> 
> :sm24::sm24:



Der hat schon wieder Geburtstag? Wie oft hat man das denn als von und zu?

Auch von mir, Alles Gute!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag. Hast Du gut gemacht und auf einen Samstag gelegt. Da feiert sich viel entspannter.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag. Hast Du gut gemacht und auf einen Samstag gelegt. Da feiert sich viel entspannter.



samstag UND feiertag! 

auch von mir die besten wünsche!


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Oktober 2009)

hallo,
naja, was gibt es denn da zu feiern, helmut verliert die haare, eine brille braucht er auch bald, und essen ist der sex des alterns, viel spass beim feiern.


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2009)

Helmut Du alter Jungspunnt! Da hast Du ja ein respektables alter erreicht. Ich hoffe ohne Herzleiden usw. und das die Prostata auch noch nicht zickt. Wie die Zeit vergeht ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie Ralle und HDD in dieses alter gekommen sind. Wir haben hier im Forum ja einen recht aktiven Rollatorclub bist Du da schon Mitglied? 

Feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken. Ich habe gerade gegoogelt und wollte Dir eigentlich einen Link zum Onlineformular zum beantragen einer Pflegekraft schenken leider war ich da erfolglos... die haben wohl noch nie was von Senioren im Internet gelesen. 

Also alles gute zum Geburtstag Helmut.


PS: Ja altern tut weh.


----------



## vierlagig (31 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gegoogelt und wollte Dir eigentlich einen Link zum Onlineformular zum beantragen einer Pflegekraft schenken leider war ich da erfolglos... die haben wohl noch nie was von Senioren im Internet gelesen.



mir fallen da spontan zwei formulare ein ^^

http://www.eu-info.de/static/common/files/view/3144/Formular_E_213.pdf
http://www.krankenkassen.de/static/common/files/view/3132/Formular_E_124.pdf

ab dem alter wird dann auch eine betreuungsverfügung interessant: http://www.standard-patientenverfuegung.de/Betreuungsverfuegung.pdf


----------



## online (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
auch aus dem schönen Lipperland alles Gute zum Geburtstag und einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2009)

Helmut,
ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an und wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spass und alles was du dir halt so selber wünscht 

Gruß
  Dieter

Achja:
Gutes Gelingen bei allen Reparaturen 
Als Schlosser hat mans ja nicht leicht


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Als Schlosser hat mans ja nicht leicht


Aber ein Hufschmied, der auch noch Esel beschlagen muss, hat es noch schwerer


----------



## Blockmove (31 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber ein Hufschmied, der auch noch Esel beschlagen muss, hat es noch schwerer



So, jetzt haben wir aber genug gefrotzelt 
Nicht, dass das hier auch noch ausufert!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Oktober 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So, jetzt haben wir aber genug gefrotzelt
> Nicht, dass das hier auch noch ausufert!
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Dafür gibt es doch einen extra Thread.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (31 Oktober 2009)

Ja Helmut

Alles alles Gute.

Feier schön 

:sm19:


----------



## Solaris (31 Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!

:sm24:

:sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Helmut.

Erstmal auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.

Und lass dich von den Jungs und Mädels hier nicht so ärgern... von wegen Pflegekraft und so..... So alt wie du aussiehst bist du ja noch lange nicht

ROFLMAO:


----------



## puzzlefreak (31 Oktober 2009)

*Grüße ins schöne Lipperland*

Hallo Helmut,

die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag. 

Feier schön und genieße deinen Ehrentag.

Gruß
Sonja


----------



## SPSKILLER (31 Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit Helmut,

alles Gute!!!

Hau rein.

Micha


----------



## diabolo150973 (31 Oktober 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
Viel Spaß beim feiern...

Dann kannst Du ja heute den Schmiedehammer mal ruhen lassen!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (31 Oktober 2009)

Hi Helmut

herzlichen glühstrumpf (stützstrumpf?) zum burzldag!

Wünsch dir ein Immer geladenes iPhone, und ein ladegerät für deinen schlepptop. 

gruß
Timo


----------



## HaDi (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

ich wünsche dir alles, was du mir auch wünschen würdest, jetzt liegt´s bei dir ...

:sm20:

Alles Gute von HaDi


----------



## Homer79 (31 Oktober 2009)

...auch ich möchte Dir alles, alles gute zum Geburtstag wünschen!
:sm20:


----------



## Pizza (31 Oktober 2009)

Hi Helmut, alter Sack 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!
:sm20:

Viel Spass beim feiern und lass dich nicht weiter ärgern.

Daß du älter aussiehst als du bist, ist ja nicht schlimm. 
Schließlich ist ja Halloween


----------



## KukaPapst (31 Oktober 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Bleib Gesund und auch Deine Familie soll gesund und munter bleiben....

Nur das Bild mußt Du Zuhause nicht zeigen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (31 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

Du bist ja in einem Alter, in dem man alle angenehmen Seiten es Lebens 
kennt - und noch die Kondition hat, sie auch voll auszukosten.

In diesem Sinne - alles Gute!


----------



## PLC-Gundel (31 Oktober 2009)

Von mir ein herzliches








(Sorry Paule, jetzt hab ich deine Graphik "geklaut"...) 

LG,
Gundel


----------



## Jan (31 Oktober 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.

Viel Spaß beim Feiern.    :sm20:   :s2:   :sm24:

Gruß Jan


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Oktober 2009)

Grüsse ins schöne Lipperland

Hallo Sonja.
Gelten die Grüsse mir ???? DANKE dafür !!!!!  Helmut wohnt nicht immer Lipperland.... auch wenn er immer so tut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Oktober 2009)

*Vielen Dank*






Hallo ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank ich hab mich wirklich gefreut über die vielen
Glückwünsche von euch. Ich habe heute mit meinen Schatz 
eine Tour ins Lipperland gemacht. Wir waren im Freilichtmuseum.
War insgesamt ein schöner Tag

PS. ich muß aber noch so einiges richtig stellen und bedanken 
@Paule, du bist wie immer pünklich, auf dich ist verlass. DANKE
@crash. DANKE
@QM, wir sehen uns. DANKE
@MW. DANKE
@Ralle, ich werd noch alter Landadel, also noch sehr viele Jahre. DANKE
@Rainer, mit dem Samstag mache ich jedes Jahr. DANKE
@4L. DANKE
@Lori, du hast mit allen recht außer ich hab schon eine Brille. DANKE
@zotos, kannst du mir ein Anmelde Fomular für euren Rollatorclub senden. DANKE
@online. DANKE
@Dieter, Schmied...ich bin Hufschmied. DANKE
@AuD, alter Chat freund. DANKE
@Solaris. DANKE
@LiLaStern, ich hab eine hübsche Pflegekraft. DANKE
@Pizza, ich hab aufgeholt...jetzt haben wir gleichstand. DANKE
@Papst, hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, im herzen bist du doch ein guter. DANKE
@Sonja, ich komme aus dem Hochstift. DANKE
@Killer. DANKE
@Dia. DANKE
@Heizer, hauptsache ich bleibe unter Strom. DANKE
@Harald, ich wünsch dir doch nur das beste. DANKE
@Homer. DANKE
@Gerhard. DANKE
@Gundel, du darfst mal klauen. DANKE
@Jan. DANKE
@Markus, (der hat gleich angerufen). DANKE


----------



## puzzlefreak (31 Oktober 2009)

*Grüße direkt zu dir*

Hi Helmut,

hab mir schon gedacht, dass du heute nicht daheim bist und das schöne Lipperland unsicher machst.
Und dank iPhone konntest du von dort aus bestimmt meine Grüße lesen 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir alles Gute, egal wo du dich grad rumtreibst.

Genieß den restlichen Tag!

Grüße Sonja


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
auch von mir, wenn auch etwas verspätet, nur die allerbesten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.
:sm20: (nachträglich)


----------



## marlob (1 November 2009)

Auch von mir nachträglich alles gute zum Geburtstag 
Ich hoffe du hast gut gefeiert und nicht so viele Kopfschmerzen vom feiern wie ich gerade


----------



## Jens_Ohm (2 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
da hab ichs übers Wochenende doch glatt verpennt.
So wünsche ich dir alles Gute und Liebe zum Ehrentage, nachträglich.

Jens


----------



## Kai (2 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mike369 (2 November 2009)

So bin wie immer der letzte  trotzdem auch von mir noch nachträglich alles gute - und wenn wir schon dabei sind und du über 2 jahre dabei bist will ich mich auch gleich für deine Zahlreichen Beiträge bedanken, muss man ja auch mal sagen...
grüßle Mike


----------



## waldy (2 November 2009)

Hi,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

gruß waldy


----------



## b1k86-DL (2 November 2009)

Hallo,

auch von mir alles gute.

Gruß b1k86-dl


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (2 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

ich hatte heute tagsüber leider keine Zeit um ins Forum zu gucken,
deshalb leider etwas verspätet, aber auch von mir: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Gruß FA


----------



## zotos (2 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,
feierst Du eigentlich so lange weiter wie hier noch verspätete Gratulanten ein trudeln?

Ich hoffe Du hast eine ausreichend große Kondition ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> feierst Du eigentlich so lange weiter wie hier noch verspätete Gratulanten ein trudeln?
> 
> Ich hoffe Du hast eine ausreichend große Kondition ;o)



Ich bin auch angenehm überrascht, über die vielen Glückwünsche.
Also noch einmal vielen Dank an alle.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich bin auch angenehm überrascht, über die vielen Glückwünsche.
> Also noch einmal vielen Dank an alle.



bist halt bekannt, prominent quasi!


----------



## zotos (2 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> bist halt bekannt, prominent quasi!


Prominenter Adel. Bestimmt ein Zwillingsbruder von Prinz Charles ;o)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Prominenter Adel. Bestimmt ein Zwillingsbruder von Prinz Charles ;o)



 Amer Adel, meine Güter kann ich in 1 min auf ein hinkenden Schwein umrunden


----------



## zotos (2 November 2009)

Größenverhältnisse


----------



## dalbi (2 November 2009)

Hallo Helmut,

oh ha, da habe ich glatt etwas übersehen, alles Gute nachträglich.





Gruss Daniel


----------



## ASEGS (2 November 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch*

Hallo Helmut,

upps... hätte es beinahe völlig verpasst.

Selbstverständlich  ....auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag.

Grüße und einen schönen und erholsamen Abend an alle

ASE GS


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mir fallen da spontan zwei formulare ein ^^
> 
> http://www.eu-info.de/static/common/files/view/3144/Formular_E_213.pdf
> http://www.krankenkassen.de/static/common/files/view/3132/Formular_E_124.pdf
> ...


 
sehr geehrter vierlagig,
ich wollte gerade die Fomulare ausfüllen, damit ich meinen Rollator bekomme,
aber irgendetwas ist da schiefgelaufen dein ersten zwei Fomulare sind für:
"Verwaltungskommission für die Soziale Sicherheit der Wanderarbeitnehmer"
Das zweite ist eine Betreuungsverfügung, für die Zentralstelle Patienten
Verfügung.

Also ich bin ja kein Wanderarbeiter und habe einen festen Arbeitzplatz
schon seit über 20 Jahren, einen festen Wohnsitz habe ich auch.
Im zweiten fall brauche ich, wenn man darüber nachdenkt auch keinen Rollator mehr.

gruß helmut


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (6 November 2009)

auch von mir nochmal alles Gute nachträglich ;-)


----------

